# Cleaning that rainbow colored film off of a bottle



## BARQS19 (Jul 6, 2004)

Does anyone know how to get that thin film of ( looks like mica the mineral, not sure I spelled that right) off of a bottle? It  has a rainbow color to it & it's usually on dug bottles.
 Robert


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello, Robert . . .

 It is not a "film."  It is, unhappily, the glass decomposing in thin sheets.

 Check out this earlier thread for more info: 
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_6609/mpage_1/key_st.,augustine,sheen/anchor/tm.htm#6626

 --------------Harry Pristis


----------



## diggerjeff (Jul 6, 2004)

sometimes putting the bottle in a very sunny window will help some of it flake off. but it will never look like new unless it is tumbled. rub a little mineral oil in to the surface, it will help the appearence for a while. this is something you will have to do from time to time to keep it looking good.


----------

